# CCD article in New Yorker magazine



## danno1800 (Mar 13, 2004)

*thanks for posting the link to this very interesting article!*

I appreciated it -Danno


----------



## simplyhoney (Sep 14, 2004)

The lead in states (....wheather or not colony colapse disorder WAS caused by....) How about ....IS caused. It's still here believe me. Very quaint article.


----------



## jamiev (Sep 14, 2005)

*CCD New Yorker article*

I read it. Virus? What about the imacloprid neonicotinoids theories? Is a virus easier to deal with? Or are the bees having been exposed to so many pesticides, weakened with compromised immune systems to the point that this virus now has been given the opportunity to do its damage? New Yorker entomologist Elizabeth Kolbert "compares the syndrome with an insect version of AIDS" Good to see progress but many more questions yet to be answered I am sure.


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

A decent article. I have to object to the statement about the italians having trouble making enough honey to get through the winter. mine did fine last year with plenty of surplus. Anybody else out there suspend their hives between trees? Seems like a delicate balancing act


----------

